# Budget proportions



## xemmax

For those of you who have already paid for most of your wedding or have your budget planned out well, what percentage of your entire budget did you spend on your venue?

I keep reading how it will usually cost 50% of your entire budget, and I'm wondering how true this was for most of you. The venue we have in mind is expensive, and I wouldn't want to double that cost.


----------



## candeur

We've spent about £11/12k, £5k of that was the venue x


----------



## xemmax

candeur said:


> We've spent about £11/12k, £5k of that was the venue x

Was that including food/potentially drinks?


----------



## candeur

Yeh that includes wedding breakfast for 60 guests and evening BBQ buffet for 100. The drinks package is included for the 60 guests and that's a drink on arrival, during meal and toast.


----------



## emyandpotato

Hmm ours is an unusual situation as I was determined to self cater and provide our own drinks AND I got an amazing deal on the venue as it was only just being set up at the time, and I have a midweek/winter wedding. We're paying £2800 for three days here: www.northcadburycourt.com (you can see from their price list we got it cheaply) but what we're doing, as that is way out of our budget, is charging £100 for a double ensuite room and meals for the two nights, three days, so guests have accommodation that's quite cheap and it helps pay for the venue (rooms were included anyway). So not including our bridal suite our venue is costing about £800.... less than 20% of our entire budget, if that makes sense? Sorry :dohh:


----------



## emyandpotato

Food and drink will be an extra £1500 I'd say.


----------



## xemmax

Wow you got an amazing deal emy! Love the venue. 

I don't even know how to start drawing up a budget. We're pretty sure we'll be going with this venue but I don't see why then I would have to spend the same amount again on all of the other stuff, if other people don't spend as much. I'm more than willing to DIY other bits and cut back on a lot!


----------



## emyandpotato

I found that the vast majority of venues insist upon their food and drink packages, or worse, insist on particular caterers AND charge corkage. Nightmare. That's why people spend so much on weddings. It's rare to find a self catering place but if you're tight on money they're worth the search. What venue did you have in mind?


----------



## xemmax

I was really interested in a self catering place and searched high and low for one big enough, but couldn't find one that doesn't hold the celebration in a marquee (need 150 guests day and night). 

This is the venue we're hoping to book:
https://www.swancarfarmcountryhouse.com/

Pictures on their website aren't particularly great but we have already been to view it and it's a beautiful place. It's big enough but they do insist on certain caterers and you can't provide your own drinks.

We were interested in two stately homes but one has unfortunately decided to sell and the other (below) is just too expensive (20k plus) so we've decided not to even view:
https://www.stubtonhall.co.uk/
Also I feel that the first one (Swancar farm) has more potential for personalising than the stately homes we've looked at, and also we hope it will generate a more relaxed feel to the day.

It's expensive but we're so limited because we don't want to compromise on our guest numbers or want a marquee so we're willing to pay more. I'm sure I could just cut corners everywhere else!


----------



## emyandpotato

They're both lovely! I really like the first one, it's so personal, and Stubton Hall is amazing but £20k is mental! My venue looks like an old people's home in photos, but it's lovely IRL! 

It took me over a year to find my venue cos I couldn't afford a catered package, total nightmare! I did find it useful to look at houses that are hireable for photography and events, not just weddings, like https://www.jjlocations.com/locations_detail.php?l_id=1140, which is actually how I found my runner up venue (https://www.sixfitzroysquare.com/vebo/). It is soo difficult though! Holiday homes are also great options. If you're happy to have a package though that saves you tonnes of hassle, you just have to spend about two thirds of your budget on it, which I think is totally normal with wedding planning. 

As for cutting corners.... Definitely! You just figure out what's important and what isn't, DIY loads, ask for favours, and be creative. Everyone on here has loads of good advice, we're all having budget weddings compared to the apparent UK average.


----------



## xemmax

I love your venue, plus the fact that you get to stay is amazing. I mainly looked for holiday homes when I looked for a self catering (used thebigdomain.com mainly), but it's a good suggestion to look for houses rented out for other purposes. Your runner up house was gorgeous too but I really do love your venue, it's so grand.

We tried to agree on three things we didn't want to compromise on and they were venue, dress and stag do (I kid you not) - but I've already decided I'm going to actively try and find a second hand dress, so I think the stag do may be downsized too :haha: will hopefully pick up some good tips from you girls too!


----------



## emyandpotato

Good luck with the dress! I found mine on www.sellmyweddingdress.co.uk, there are loads!


----------



## xemmax

Bookmarked, thanks! Just need to find the perfect dress first!


----------



## Mummy May

I've bookmarked that page too :) I've doubled what my venue cost, and I've DIY'ed most things... but my venue only cost £2k, thats for a hot buffet for 50 people, sandwich and chips for 70 people, 14 bottles of wine, and a first drink for my day guests :) Prioritise what you want, thats the only thing I can suggest, then DIY the rest xx


----------



## aly888

Our reception venue is costing about £4k. That's for hog roast for 60 people, drinks, and cheese boards in the evening (for 150 people). I would say we've then spent the same again on all the rest :wacko:

The other 'big spendatures' are your photographer (£500-£1000+), your dress (£100-£1000+), men's suits if you're having them (ours our costing £400 for 5 suits), registrar fees (£500), transport (£100+), flowers/centrepieces (£100-£300)....it soon adds up :nope: Obviously everything can be done for the cheaper option, or nothing if you can get them gifted to you or just don't have them, but it's so easy to get carried away


----------



## emyandpotato

I know this isn't for most people but I'm just gonna put it out there cos it saves you a fortune. You know when you get married in a licensed venue and have to book a registrar to travel there it costs a fortune? Well a cheaper option is to get married in a registry office maybe a week before in plain clothes, just with two witnesses. You don't even need to tell anyone. Then on the day, have a friend act as registrar, or even hire someone from Gumtree for £50 like I'm doing, and save the fees. Getting married in a registry office without guests cost us about £100. So a massive saving there. It's nice as you can have any vows you like, it can be as personal, weird, long or short, as you like. Then again, I know most people wouldn't want to do that, but it's a huge money saver.


----------



## DonnaBallona

oh golly, I'm embarrassed to admit that our venue was £15,000 :blush:

BUT, that includes

Wedding Coordinator
31 bedrooms
exclusive use of the hotel for 24 hrs
menus, placecards, table plan
canapés for 65, a welcome glass of champagne, 
3 course dinner, half a bottle of wine PP, coffee, petit fours,
toastmaster (lol)
chair covers
flowers for tables, mantelpieces and registrar table
another glass of champagne for toast 
garden games
a hog roast and various side dishes for 100 people
and breakfast for 70 the next morning.

so all iv had to sort is photographer, registrar/legal stuff, dress, rings, bouquet, suits, DJ, and bridesmaid stuff and the other minor stuff.

I'd say that (obviously) the venue was about 75% of our budget.

xx


----------



## xemmax

Thanks girls. Aly that list of big expenses is really helpful as I'm still clueless! Emy I should have mentioned we're having a church wedding providing the dates match, at this church:

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1177/5154727763_3acf719d68_z.jpg
https://www.nottshistory.org.uk/images/attenborough/attenborough-church-2004-25.jpg

Donna I think our prices are similar, as we'll be providing wedding breakfast for more people (150 people) along with a drinks package, but it doesn't include bedrooms in the price, and it all comes in at a similar price to what you paid. They said they would throw in the cost of the bridal suite (about £300 I think) but that's the only 'discount' they offer. They have a big selection of decorations you can basically help yourself to though, including candelabras etc, so I guess that will save some of the costs!


----------



## Lauren25

Our venue is about £5000 and our budget has properly gone up to £12000!

That venue is lovely and the church is gorgeous!


----------



## DonnaBallona

phew, xemmax I was a bit embarrassed after I read everyone else's, it makes mine seem like a massive over the top expensive posh do when it's not really. I think it's the nature of the venue we've chosen and we thought it might save us a few bob if most of its included in one price. it's certainly made organising things easier.

our venue did have other packages that didn't have the bedrooms included in the price-however I should mention that our guests are still paying £90 per room so it'll slash about £3500 off of that £15,000. 

xx


----------



## xemmax

DonnaBallona said:


> phew, xemmax I was a bit embarrassed after I read everyone else's, it makes mine seem like a massive over the top expensive posh do when it's not really. I think it's the nature of the venue we've chosen and we thought it might save us a few bob if most of its included in one price. it's certainly made organising things easier.
> 
> our venue did have other packages that didn't have the bedrooms included in the price-however I should mention that our guests are still paying £90 per room so it'll slash about £3500 off of that £15,000.
> 
> xx

I feel the same, and it also made me really question why I can't seem to find anything for a smaller price and think perhaps I'm being ripped off! Like you say it's definitely easier to have it all included and we don't really have a choice as I am currently in my final year of my degree and next year I'm doing a PGCE which means I'll have absolutely no time to dedicate to wedding planning. Also finding somewhere big enough was really tough!

That's a great way to recoup some costs, I would have done the same and charged guests for rooms if they'd been included in the price I paid! x


----------



## DanielleM

Here are some of my costs so far. I must say though that my budget is not very large and we are not having day/night guests we are just having one through wedding.

Venue: £300
Church: Donation (Catholic)
Caterer: £1,000 (for 100 people, hog roast, salads, potatoes, shepard's pie as alternative and 3 choice of puddings)
Photographer: £299 reduced from £800 wowcher deal (2 photographers for 8 hrs 300 images on disc)
Vintage wedding car: £335
Band: £800 reduced from £1300 (wedding present from my mum)
Chair covers and sashes: £170

This is what I have so far!!! Next big things to buy are my dress and bridesmaid (still unsure whether to have 1,2 or 3 :haha:, we are hiring suits for OH, BM, my 2LO's and my brother who is giving me away as my Dad passed away


----------



## Celesse

Our venue cost £150 of our £2k budget.


----------

